# Non paiement  de l’Indemnité de  rupture



## Mamienanou (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour  à  toutes.  Comme je vous l'avais dit plus tôt le parent de la petite dont j'ai eu l'accueil pendant 8 ans ne veux pas me payer l'indemnité de rupture des trois premières années où j'ai gardé la petite . Pourriez  vous  m’expliquer comment  je dois m’y prendre pour lancer la procédure  . J’ai attendu  qu'il  me  donne tous les papiers  avant d’agir . Il reste sur sa position il dit qu’il doit  faire seulement  le calcul  de l’indemnité de rupture sur les 37 derniers  mois ( en rapport  avec  l attestation  employeur  ) alors que j'ai  eu la petite  jusqu'à  8 ans  merci  cordialement


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Vous adressez un courrier lr.ar de mise en demeure à votre ex PE. Vous lui rappelez ses obligations d'employeur, le renvoyez au respect de la convention collective et vous lui donnez un délai de quelques jours (une semaine, 15 jours) à votre convenance pour régulariser la situation. Au delà de ce délai, si pas de régularisation, vous écrivez que vous ferez valoir vos droits devant le tribunal des prud'hommes. 
Si votre PE ne réagit pas à ce courrier de mise en demeure, vous pouvez ester devant les prud'hommes par voie de référé en ligne ou faire jouer votre protection juridique si vous en avez souscrit une. Bon courage pour recouvrer votre dû.


----------



## isa19 (27 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 l'indemnité de rupture se calcule depuis le début du contrat. Faites lui un recommandé et mise en demeure de régulriser et menace de saisine au prudhomme :
"
Le montant de l’indemnité est *égal à 1/80ème du total des salaires bruts perçus* pendant la durée du contrat, hors indemnités non soumises à contributions et cotisations sociales telles que l’indemnité kilométrique, l’indemnité d’entretien et les frais de repas.
Cette indemnité n’a pas le caractère de salaire. Elle est exonérée de contributions et cotisations sociales dans les limites fixées par les dispositions légales et règlementaires en vigueur."


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Tu peux sans problème aller devant le tribunal seule, d'autant que le dossier, le désaccord n'est pas compliqué à expliquer et démontrer que tu as raison, CCN à l'appuie.
Mais tu peux aussi, si ta protection juridique ne s'en charge pas et que tu n'es pas non plus syndiquée, contacter la Prefecture, elle te donnera alors la liste des Conseillers des Salariés mandatés par eux.
Il s'agit de Bénévoles qui interviennent lors de litige entre salarié et employeurs quand il n'y a pas de DP, ce qui est notre cas. Ils sont donc habitués à éplucher les différentes CCN. Ils savent comment s'y prendre, rédiger un courrier, lancer une procédure... dans les cas les plus complexes ils peuvent t'envoyer vers un avocat si utile. Ils assistent aussi aux entretiens préalables au licenciement, puis redige un rapport d'entretien (un Procés Verbal d'entretient) qui fait preuve de ce qui s'y est dit et répondu, c'est dire que leur role est important.
Dans ton cas juste une petite aide pour le courrier car s'il est bien tourné ton PE comprendra qu'une personne de loi est derrière celui ci et le prendra plus au serieux.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Août 2022)

Si c'est le RAM qui a raconté des blagues perso je me déplace et demande à la ramette la preuve de ce qu'elle a avancé aux PE preuve qu'elle n'aura pas bien évidemment en attendant elle vous a bien mise dans la m.rde ! C'est fou tous ces PE qui vont au RAM pour les fins de contrats !!!


----------



## Griselda (28 Août 2022)

Non Angèle le PE prétend que c'est la réponse de PAJEmploi.
Pourtant la CCN n'a jamais écrit une chose pareil.
PAJEmploi a peut-être (et rien n'est moins sur) dit ça car ça leur et déjà arrivé de dire et faire n'importe quoi mais de toute façon un Employeur DOIT respecter la CCN, écouter un conseil foireux, d'où qu'il vienne ne le dédouanera pas devant un tribunal de rétablir ce qui doit êytre fait selon la loi et non pas selon ce que Pierre, Paul ou Jacques lui aurait dit ou fait faire. D'autant plus que PAJEmploi est un service de l'URSSAF et non pas du droit du travail donc...


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Vous lui envoyez une lettre RAR en lui rappelant l'Article 121.1 | Indemnité de rupture en cas de retrait d'enfant. 

En cas de retrait d’enfant, le particulier employeur verse une indemnité de rupture à l’assistant maternel qui accueille l’enfant depuis au moins neuf mois. 
Cette indemnité n’est pas due  :
– lorsque le retrait de l’enfant est causé par la faute grave  ou lourde de l’assistant maternel 
– en cas de modification ou de suspension ou de retrait d’agrément. 

Le  montant de l’indemnité est égal à un quatre-vingtième (1/80) du total des salaires bruts perçus pendant la durée du contrat, hors indemnités non soumises à contributions et cotisations sociales telles que l’indemnité kilométrique, l’indemnité d’entretien et les frais de repas. 

Cette indemnité n’a pas le caractère de salaire. 
Elle est exonérée de contributions et cotisations sociales dans les limites fixées par les dispositions légales et réglementaires en vigueur


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Et tu notes bien  dans ton courrier que tu leur laisse 48 heures pour régulariser la situation
Passé ce délai tu déposés un référé aux prud'hommes

Ca va les faire réagir je pense


----------

